# SUGGESTIONS! Livery yards east devon.



## Thebears (24 March 2015)

I am in need of a diy livery yard for one horse in east devon area: sidmouth, net on poppleford, ottery, Tipton, east hill and surrounding areas. Very reliable owner references available. In urgent need!! School not essential but preferably close to one.
Many thanks in advance x


----------



## mightymammoth (24 March 2015)

are you on facebook? "livery yards devon" is a really good group.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 March 2015)

Go onto Facebook - there is "The Nutty Nags" group which covers the area.

Or try local places like Sargents Feed Mills (Tipton St John) as they have a notice board (usually a bit out of date!!); Town & Country/Countrywide at Cranbrook; Countrywide at Honiton: Mole at Cullompton (a bit out of the area though); and Axminster. 

Good luck.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 April 2015)

Are you sorted yet OP??


----------



## Maddysonsquare21 (25 January 2016)

We have a yard with two spaces in Rawrige  - i know im about a year too late but you never know!


----------

